# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Denegación de una presa en Brasil

## perdiguera

La Vanguardia publica hoy este artículo sobre la paralización de la construcción de una presa en la Amazonia.
En mi opinión es importante esta noticia ya que también en los países en desarrollo se tienen mecanismos de control de las barbaridades ecológicas.
Es una buena noticia.
http://www.lavanguardia.com/internac...-amazonas.html
_"EN BRASIL 
Un juez impide que una represa expulse a 50.000 indígenas del Amazonas
La obra pretendía una inversión de más de 11.000 millones de dólares y planea inundar 500 kilómetros cuadrados de selva 

MÁS INFORMACIÓN
•	Una represa amenaza con desplazar a 50.000 indígenas en Brasil 
Sao Paulo (Redacción).- La justicia de Brasil dio ayer una alegría a miles de brasileños indígenas del Amazonas, que durante tantos años han sido perseguidos y expulsados de sus tierras por los avances de la construcción.
Un histórico falló de la justicia brasileña logró paralizar la construcción de una gran represa. Lo relevante de la resolución es que la obra ya había recibido todas las aprobaciones de los organismos estatales. De hecho había sido apoyada por el ex-presidente Lula da Silva.
La obra demanda inversión de más de 11.000 millones de dólares y planea inundar 500 kilómetros cuadrados de selva. 
La represa, que sería la tercera mayor en el mundo, ha generado críticas de ecologistas, campesinos e indios, que temen la degradación de uno de los principales afluentes del Amazonas.
Un juez del Tribunal Federal del estado brasileño de Pará ordenó hoy la suspensión inmediata de la licencia que autorizaba el comienzo de las obras de la gigantesca central hidroeléctrica de Belo Monte en la selva amazónica.
La construcción de la represa, que será la tercera mayor del mundo con una capacidad máxima de 11.233 megavatios, ha generado numerosas críticas de ecologistas, campesinos e indios, que temen por la degradación del río Xingú, uno de los principales afluentes del Amazonas.
El dictamen también prohíbe la transferencia de fondos a las constructoras por parte del Banco Nacional de Desarrollo Económico y Social (BNDES), el banco de fomento del gobierno brasileño, que aportará el 80 por ciento de los recursos, informó el Tribunal en un comunicado.
El juez Ronald Desterro argumentó que el Instituto Brasileño de Medio Ambiente (Ibama) concedió la licencia previa el pasado 26 de enero sin que se hubieran cumplido 29 condiciones y sin que las constructoras hubieran aportado información sobre otras 33 cuestiones a las que tendrían que haber respondido.
Entre las condiciones previas que no se habían atendido se encuentran las medidas para garantizar la navegabilidad de los ríos de la región, los programas de apoyo para las poblaciones indígenas afectadas y los planes para la recuperación de las zonas degradadas.
"En todas las etapas de la concesión de licencias el Gobierno está faltando el respeto a la Constitución y a las leyes ambientales, con la ayuda del Ibama, que se ha convertido en un órgano técnico que cede a las presiones políticas", denunció el fiscal Felicio Pontes, promotor de la demanda.
La Fiscalía denunció que no sólo se han incumplido las reglas para la concesión de la licencia ambiental, sino que se han manipulado los números presentados en el estudio del proyecto, que a su juicio es inviable.
La estatal Eletrobras, una de las constructoras que levantará el proyecto, calcula que deberá dejar pasar un volumen de agua de 4.000 metros cúbicos por segundo para evitar grandes daños al medio ambiente, la mitad de lo que el Ibama propone.
Pero según los peritos de la Fiscalía, el caudal del río Xingú no es suficiente para alcanzar el volumen mínimo de agua que necesitaría Belo Monte para producir energía y lograr ese excedente.
En los últimos 35 años el Xingú no llegó al mínimo exigible para generar energía en el 70 por ciento del tiempo y sólo superó ese límite en épocas de grandes crecidas, según estudios que maneja el Ministerio Público.
En el Xingú viven 372 especies de peces, que estarían amenazadas de extinción si se construye la hidroeléctrica, asegura el documento.
El proyecto de Belo Monte se remonta a 1979 y fue recuperado por el Gobierno de Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, que lo licitó en abril del año pasado.
Además de su posible amenaza al medio ambiente, exigirá inundar un área de 506 kilómetros cuadrados de selva y desplazar a cerca de 50.000 indios y campesinos."_.


También hay que remarcar que la capacidad de la que habla de 11.233 megavatios supongo que se referirá a la capacidad de generación, la de la presa no la dice pero el inundar más de 500 km2 de selva es una barbaridad, junto, más aún si cabe, el desplazamiento de 50.000 habitantes de la zona y la afección a la vida animal tanto acuícola como terrestre.
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Una excelente noticia.

Ya es hora de que se empiece a poner freno a tanta barbaridad ecológica.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Al fin alguien le para los pies a don dinero.
Saludos

----------


## FEDE

También creo que es una buena noticia para todo el mundo y en especial para todas esas personas que viven en la zona, por desgracía eso no ha sido siempre así y muchas veces el dinero o el poder politico han destruido muchas familias en beneficio de unos pocos.

----------


## FEDE

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/115499

*El Supremo brasileño avala la presa de Belo Monte*

Mié, 29/08/2012
El País
El Tribunal Supremo Federal de Brasil ha autorizado que se retomen los trabajos para construir la presa de Belo Monte, en la cuenca amazónica, llamada a ser la tercera mayor del mundo. Un juzgado de rango inferior había ordenado a mediados de este mes la paralización de la obra, un proyecto al que se oponen desde hace años los defensores del medio ambiente. 
En una decisión preliminar, el presidente del Supremo, Carlos Ayres Britto, suspendió el lunes la decisión del Tribunal Federal de la Primera Región (TRF1), que había ordenado el pasado 14 de agosto la paralización de los trabajos con el argumento de que los indígenas que viven en la región no habían sido consultados. 
Según informó la estatal Agencia Brasil, Britto precisó que el fallo favorable a la reanudación no impide que su decisión sea revisada tras un análisis más detallado del caso. De acuerdo con esta versión, en su fallo el magistrado solicita más información al TRF1, con sede en Brasilia, que determinó la paralización de las obras. Previamente a la decisión del Supremo, la Procuradoría General de la República (Fiscalía) manifestó su postura favorable a la paralización de la construcción. 
Belo Monte, que será la tercera mayor hidroeléctrica del mundo, comenzó a ser construida en marzo del año pasado en la localidad de Altamira, en el Estado norteño de Pará, pese a la resistencia de los indios y ecologistas, que alegan que la obra tendrá un impacto irreversible en la Amazonia. 
Proyecto polémico 
La presa es un proyecto que carga sobre sus espaldas con un rosario de polémicas desde que se empezó a hablar de él hace 20 años, hasta el punto que a Belo Monte se la conoce en Brasil como "manzana de la discordia". Su construcción fue siempre obstaculizada por asociaciones de defensa del medio ambiente tanto nacionales como internacionales. 
Situada en el río Xingú, la obra deberá levantarse a 40 kilómetros de la ciudad de Altamira. El proyecto pretende convertirse en la tercera mayor hidroeléctrica del mundo después de las Tres Gargantas de China y de la presa de Itaipú, en la frontera brasileña-paraguaya y gestionada por ambos países. Belo Monte podría producir en el futuro el 10% de la energía del país, con una potencia media de 4.571 megavatios y máxima de 11.233.

----------


## Luján

Pues aquí está lo que, lamentablemente, estaba claro que iba a llegar.

Y al juez que tuvo los c. de paralizarla, ya lo habrán "ascendido" a un juzgado de provincias.

----------


## sergi1907

Al final siempre gana el dinero :Mad:

----------

